# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  بشرى لمرضى تكسر صفائح الدم ال "itb"

## محمد المبارك

علاج مرض تكسر صفائح الدم ال "آي تي بي " "itb"


هذا المرض هو عبارة عن خلل يصيب النخاع العظمي الذي ينتج كرات الدم وصفائحها . 
مع العلم أن المعدل الطبيعي للصفائح من: 120 الف - الى : 200 الف
في المليمتر المربع الواحد


وبمعرفة وظائف النخاع العظمي يمكن فهم الكثير عن مرض تكسر صفائح الدم. إذ ان وظائف النخاع تتركز في الاتي :


1 - تكوين الخلايا الدموية المختلفة الحمراء والبيضاء والصفائح .

2 - تنظيم مرور خلايا الدم المختلفة والمحافظة على نسبتها في الدم
اذ لا تُطرح في الدم الا عند الحاجة ونقصانها .

3ـ مسؤول عن تكوين اجسام مناعية ضمن بقية مراكز المناعـــــــــ  ة 
واهمها الطحال والجهاز اللمفاوي .

4 - تحطيم خلايا الدم المتقدمه في السن واحلال خلايا جديده.

5 - قيامه بتشكيل العظام عن طريق هدم الفراغات العظمية غير 
الضروريه وتكوين عظام جديده مواكبة للنمو الجسمي وحاجته .

6 - يعتبر مخزنا للحديد .

7 - يحتوى على خلايا ملتهمة بالعة . 




سبب تكسر الصفائح الدموية أو ال (ITP) :
لدى حدوث خلل في النخاع العظمى يؤدِّي ذلك الى اختلال كثيرٍ من التوازنات الدموية في الجسم ، ومن ذلك وجود أجسام مضادة في الدم تقوم بتدمير الصفائح الدموية واحتمالية حدوثه في النساء اكثر من الرجال
و نتيجةً لتكسر الصفائح الدموية لدى المريض .تصبح هناك ضرورة اضافة دم بشكل مستمر للمريض لتعويض النقص الشديد في الصفائح الدموية ، وتخفيف الاعراض الاخرى التي تصيب المريض من شحوب واصفرار في الوجه وضعف عام وهزال شديد .

و تكمن بعض المخاطر الصحيَّة المُقلِقة في عمليات التزود بالدم ،
فمن تلك المخاطر:
امكانية نقل امراض اخرى للمريض مثل الالتهاب الكبدي الوبائي او مرض فقدان المناعة اذا لم يتوخَّ العاملون في المرافق الطبية الدقة والحذر اللازمين عند نقل الدم من والى المرض . و هناك عدد من الحالات المسجلة فيها مثل تلك الحواداث . 

أمَّا مخاطر استخدام الكورتيزون الصناعي فتتركَّز في الآتي:
1ـ الاصابة بهشاشة العظام و تكسرها لأدنى سبب .
2ـ احتمال الاصابة بالفشل الكلوي الكامل او الجزئي .
عدا الأضرار الناجمة عن استئصال الطحال كمرحلة علاجية ثانية ...


العلاج التقليدي لمرض تكسر صفائح الدم ال "آي تي بي :

أولاً ينبغي معرفة أن الهدف من العلاج التقليدي لم يكُنْ ارجاع عدد الصفائح الى معدلها الطبيعي ولكن الوصول الى معدل آمن يقلل احتمالية النزيف(10-20 ).
و العلاج التقليدي لمرض تكسر صفائح الدم ال "آي تي بي يبدأ باستخدام الكورتيزون ، و لكن لا يمكن الاستمرار بالعلاج بالكورتيزون الذي قد يؤدي الى اضرار كبيرة لا تخفى على الكثير .
و لذلك يتم إيقاف العلاج بالكورتيزون سريعاً كخط علاجي أول ، وتكون ازالة الطحال كخط علاجي ثانٍ ، و في كثيرٍ من الأحيان لا يكون لإزالة الطحال أي نتائج إيجابية .
و عند ذلك تكون هناك ضرورة اضافة دم بشكل مستمر للمريض لتعويض النقص الشديد في الصفائح الدموية .

الجديد في الموضوع :

وجدتُ ـ و لله الحمد ـ طريقةً آمنة لرفع مستوى الصفائح الدموية بمواد طبيعية ،
وذلك باستعمال الكورتيزون الطبيعي ـ بدل الصناعي ـ الموجود في نبات العرقسوس Licorice .
فالعرقسوس يحتوي على مركب يشبه تأثيره الى حد كبير تأثير الهيدروكورتيزون ، إلاَّ أنه كورتيزون آمن ، فلا يعطي الأضرار الجانبية التي يسببها الكورتيزون ..
في حين أنَّه يرفع مستوى صفائح الدم الى مستوى آمن أيضاً ، فقد يصل الى 50000 صفيحة دموية في المليمتر الواحد، لكونه يحتوي على مادة الكورتيزون بشكلٍ طبيعي .

الطريقة :

ـ المداومة على شرب منقوع عرق السوس عدة مرات في اليوم .
و لكن ينصح بعدم الإكثار الشديد من شرب العرقسوس للمصابين بارتفاع الضغط .

ـ أو تناول مستخلص عرق السوس ـ موجود في صيدليات "" gnc للمستخلصات الدوائية الطبيعية ـ بمعدَّل ثلاث حبات بعد كل وجبة بالنسبة للبالغين ..، و الله الموفِّق

محمد بن حسن المبارك / الرياض

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> أمَّا مخاطر استخدام الكورتيزون الصناعي فتتركَّز في الآتي:
> .....2ـ احتمال الاصابة بالفشل الكلوي الكامل او الجزئي .


بارك الله فيكم
صدقت ..حدث هذا لأبي رحمه الله بعد استخدام الكورتيزون لعلاج التكسر
أظن أن الحجامة مفيدة أيضاً لمرضى التكسر

----------

